# Graphics cards you were using over the years



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, friends, let's see. What are the graphics cards that you have used over the years since you got your first machine? For starters I will tell mine. My first graphics card was a Sis6326 4MB AGP 2X (I suppose).   It was combined with a Celeron 400Mhz, 4.3GB HDD and 32MB SDRAM, which was my first machine way back in 1999. I used it from september 1999 to december 2000. Then I changed the graphics card in late 2000. It was a Asus TNT2 M64 32MB. I used it for about 2 years. Then my motherboard got busted and I bought a P4 1.7GHz with a Intel 845GV motherboard with on-board graphics in december 2002. I changed that again in June 2004 and have been using a XFX Geforce 5200 128MB AGP ever since combined with Asrock P4i45GV motherboard and 512MB DDR RAM.


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 22, 2005)

do integrated gfx of 8086 era count? 

my first *discrete* video card was a Radeon 7500 for my Amd palomino system....changed to Fx5200 (probably an inno3d) after abt an hr and half ......surprisingly the performance benifit wasnt that drastic  
the 5200 got busted and now i m on my leadtek 6600GT extreme


----------



## teknoPhobia (Nov 22, 2005)

my first card was a trident tvga on my 386, later a cirrus logic vlbus based card and after that s3 trio pci for 486s, then came a sis 6326 for cel 500, then radeon 8500 which got shorted out then radeon 7000 for athlon 1800+, then sempron 2200 (for DDR support), ran through mx 440 then fx 5700le and now finally a fx 5900XT for an athlon 64.


----------



## hummer (Nov 22, 2005)

my first card was ati radeon 8500, then i got fx 5200 256mb , now i hv a 6600.


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice topic  First gfx card personally owned Trident 4Mb 9750 or something, then came Pine Riva TNT2 32 Mb, Worked on a Geforce 2 for some months- had got it from a relative who said the PC restarts coz of the gfx card, i just added a small fan on the heatsink and it worked fine, then i got a Asus Gf4 Mx440 64 Mb, and presently a 9800 Pro. Have all the cards with me still except the Trident one, a pc-vendor stole it along with a UPS. Sadly the Pine card doesnt work too, can see burnt marks on the Yellow PCB clearly.

Neglecting the onboards..


----------



## wiz (Nov 22, 2005)

my 1st card was RIVA TNT2,then it was 5200,right now PowerColor X800 GT Xtreme.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 22, 2005)

wiz said:
			
		

> my 1st card was RIVA TNT2,then it was 5200,right now PowerColor X800 GT Xtreme.



Wiz, where do you live? My friend badly wants the same card you are presently using (powercolor X800GT extreme). I had already started a separate thread for his query regarding his graphics card.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32740

Can you kindly tell us from where and when did you buy this and what was the exact price?

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## aadipa (Nov 23, 2005)

First was 810 onboard, current is xfx5200 64mb and it somehow plays all games i tried...

also have a Club3d 9550se on 2nd pc


----------



## wiz (Nov 23, 2005)

@digitized buddy i got that from singapore one of my relative bought that for me.even one of my friend is looking for the same card but cant find it.i really dont know why but ATI cards are very hard to find where as nvidia is easily available.


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 23, 2005)

man, i dont think i will remember all but here goes.

S3 Verge 1MB PCI. (still have it, alive and kicking  )
Sis6326 4MB
I740 8MB
Voodoo2 8MB
Riva TNT
Riva TNT2
Voodoo5 5500(still have this one too)
ASUS Geforce 256 32MB
ASUS Geforce 2 GTS
Gainward Geforce3 ti 200
MSI GF4 ti 4200
Powercolor ATI Radeon 9700np
eVGA GF FX 5900U( must be my biggest mistake, still have it)
ENGG Sample ATI 9800XT
EVGA and then XFX Geforce 6800GT & Gigabyte X800XT in 2nd system 
Gigabyte Geforce 6600GT
XFX Geforce 7800GT gamer edition

Thats all i can remember. GFX is the part i have changed the most over the years.


----------



## mangemayur (Nov 23, 2005)

SIS 6215C 1 MB
Riva TNT2 32 MB (M64)
and now ASUS 6600GT 128MB  DDR3


----------



## [lokesh] (Nov 23, 2005)

Nvidia Rivatuner TNT2 32 MB
Geforce FX 5200 128 MB
Nvidia Geforce 6600 LE 128 MB


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 23, 2005)

funkymonkey said:
			
		

> man, i dont think i will remember all but here goes.
> 
> S3 Verge 1MB PCI. (still have it, alive and kicking  )
> Sis6326 4MB
> ...



there goes a true enthusiast   man u must ve loads of moneey


----------



## cvvikram (Nov 23, 2005)

in the order....

1) Onboard Graphics of Intel 810
2) Riva TNT2 32 MB (M64) 
3) FX5200
4) ATI 9800XT


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 23, 2005)

Ringwraith said:
			
		

> there goes a true enthusiast   man u must ve loads of moneey



Nah man, i sold the previous card before getting new one. And some generous relatives in US helps


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 23, 2005)

1. 4 Mb~6Mb Onboard 810 Intel Chipset(Compaq Presario)
2. XFX GeForce Mx 4000 128 MB AGP 8x (Intel 865 GBF)


----------



## mohit (Nov 23, 2005)

1. 32 mb onbaord intel extreme graphics 2
2. 32 mb onboard intel gma 900
3. xfx pcx 5300 128 mb


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 23, 2005)

the first card was the trident 8500 isa card on my AMD i386DX, then came the sis 6215 pci on P166. then a trident 9750 3dimage 4x agp wid 4mb ram on PII 400. then got an asus tnt2 32mb one. sold it got a geforce 2 series card on amd 1700+ thoroughbred based machine. now using a lappy P4 2.8 wid Radeon IGP.


----------



## asdf1223 (Nov 24, 2005)

oldies:4mb onboard(came with the ultimate celeron 266 mhz era),s3 pro savage ddr.
now:extreme graphix(samsung lappy),intel gma 900(dell lappy),fx 5700le(main rig),mx 420(dust collector),6600gt 
extreme(needs a comp plz donate!!!!!!!!)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 24, 2005)

funkymonkey said:
			
		

> ENGG Sample ATI 9800XT



hey where do u work?? where did u get the engineering sample from???


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 25, 2005)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> funkymonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont have direct contacts with the company neither do my brother or relative work with ATI 
I got it from USA through a person who had access to this card back then. He was friend of my cousine and thats how i got that card back then...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 25, 2005)

What?! There are only 20 replies! The number of members of Digit forums are much more, I suppose! What about the others? Waiting for them to contribute as well.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Nov 25, 2005)

My First => Asus Geforce 5200 128 MB Ultra
Second => Gigabyte 5900 256 MB Ultra
Current => Asus 6600GT 128 MB

Thats all !!!


----------

